# Where can I find some sexy CHEAP sarongs?



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 5, 2008)

God I spent hours looking online and couldn't find a decent one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I need one for my zebra bikini and I need to hide my cellulite when I am in Vegas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What are some stores in the STATES that might have one? Coverups are fine as well as long as its black. lol
I am kinda looking for a knit black one, medium or long in length. Thankies!


----------



## mommamacgurl (Jun 6, 2008)

One year i acutually went to a fabric store and made my own sarong.....it turned out cute and it was only around 5 bucks! Hope this helps.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mommamacgurl* 

 
_One year i acutually went to a fabric store and made my own sarong.....it turned out cute and it was only around 5 bucks! Hope this helps._

 
What she said. Also, Etsy.com is a great place to look. You can even use the alchemy feature and get a custom one made there, if you like.


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (Jun 6, 2008)

im not sure how cheap u want but u could always try walmart/target. cheap mall stores (deb, marshalls, tj maxx, rave, charlotte r., wet seal, ect.)always have them too for low prices.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 6, 2008)

I want CHEAP. Like under $10 cheap. lol I went to Forever21, Charlotte Russe, Wet Seal, Tj Maxx, and Marshalls but no such luck. I will have to try Target and Walmart.


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 6, 2008)

Flirt catalog they also have a website. They have a lot of sexy & cute things.
If you want real cheapie, their is a store called Dots.


----------

